# 1x 120GB SSD vs 2x 60GB RAID0



## Jdat (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm going to upgrade to a sandy/ivy bridge computer. I need a drive for S.O's and maybe some games like BF3.
I'm going to buy it here.
I was thinking about adata s510. What are your thoughts? Will two be faster with raid0? Price is almost the same. Maybe another brand/model?


Thank you


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.alternate.es/html/produc...lid+State+Drive+(SSD)&l3=SATA&l4=2,5+pulgadas

Have fun!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2012)

The s511 has a little better specs than the s510 but also is a little more expensive.
I don't have any SSDs, but given how freakin' fast these things have gotten would you even notice an improvement in a RAID0 setup other than benchmarking?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2012)

Kreij said:


> in a RAID0 setup other than benchmarking?



Yup! Exactly why I posted that Patriot as right now it's pretty much the fastest out of the not-so-ridiculously-priced SSD's. I say go 1x 120GB and when you got the cash later, pickup another if you want.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 6, 2012)

subscribed.

I am also in the same dilemma, 2 x 60 or 1 x 120 to be used strictly for games.  I have Patriot TorqX2 64GB as OS drive, plenty fast for me.


----------



## Jdat (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you for the replys. 
I found on another store crucial m4 for the same price as patriot pyro. I've read that sandforce controllers have problems, are they serious?
As I read in toms review, performance on raid0 scales almost linearly. Is trim supported on ssd raid0 setups yet? Will I lose performance in time?
Again, as you said, I won't even use those speeds, but price diference is only 10€.
Sorry for so many questions


----------



## Kreij (Apr 7, 2012)

If you don't ask questions, you can't get answers !! So ask away.

What I meant by my earlier post was, let's say your SSD does 550MBs read. If you RAID0 it and it does 1000+ will you even be able to notice since things will be happen pretty darn fast with only a single one. If an app starts in one second with a single SSD, you aren't going to be able to tell that the RAID'd drives start it in 500ms.
If you are doing file transfers from a HDD to the SSD, the HDD is going to be the bottleneck anyway.
If you are loading game assets on the RAID config, you may notice a loading differnce, though.

Not sure about Trim on RAID or performance degredation over time.


----------



## Jdat (Apr 7, 2012)

I get your point. This is like overclocking your cpu above 4ghz, you won't notice anything, but you do it anyway 
I will start with a single 60gb drive for the OS and some programs. I'm only using 30gb right now. Win7 and battlefield 3 included 
If I get bored, i will get another one. Thank you all for your support


----------



## Kreij (Apr 7, 2012)

Pop some benchmarks back in this thread when you get your new stuff.
We're always interested to see other people's benches.


----------



## Jdat (Apr 26, 2012)

I finally got Samsung 830 64gb. The system flies now 
I will post some benchs when I have time to do this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
Although I'm still limited to sata 2..


----------



## Duekay (Apr 26, 2012)

Mate... Go for the raided SSD, I found with mine I got a much better 4k R/W and that what really matters in the SSD world they go on abou punching over 500mbs but you ain't gona need them sustained speeds unless you moving large files around the place.

I would also think about getting a little more space than 120gb, I have a 240gb os drive and its almost half full and I only have a hand full of games.... Worth future proofing ya ring.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 26, 2012)

Kreij said:


> The s511 has a little better specs than the s510 but also is a little more expensive.
> I don't have any SSDs, but given how freakin' fast these things have gotten would you even notice an improvement in a RAID0 setup other than benchmarking?



You do depending on the speed of the SSD in the 1st place..  Like i have my 2 intel driveds raided and do 540MBs. Even after months of us and not having trim due to being in vista or win 7 never been a issue for me.  But Garbage collection don't work as well on some other SSD's.

If i was him i  go single and pick another up at a later time if need be as it will double nearly the rate although as you said if you notice is another thing..

Game loading can be annoying some times as those little messages ( like in Skyrim for example ) you never really get to read HAHA..



Duekay said:


> Mate... Go for the raided SSD, I found with mine I got a much better 4k R/W and that what really matters in the SSD world they go on abou punching over 500mbs but you ain't gona need them sustained speeds unless you moving large files around the place.
> 
> I would also think about getting a little more space than 120gb, I have a 240gb os drive and its almost half full and I only have a hand full of games.... Worth future proofing ya ring.



Gotta be careful for going for smaller drives due to shady shit that company's like OCZ do and slow their drives down, so you run the risk of getting a slower SSD even though they are both the same range.


----------



## Jdat (May 1, 2012)

I might do raid0 in the future. But atm I have more than enough.
Another question..
I just got Asrock z77 extreme4. I have 2 intel sata3 ports and two sata3 ASMedia ASM106. I supose you would recomend the intel ones? Are those two ports shared (shared bandwidth)? 
As I plan to install another sata3 hdd.


----------

